
Are bad sleeping habits driving us mad? - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20126962.100-are-bad-sleeping-habits-driving-us-mad.html?full=true&print=true
======
TomOfTTB
This is very "Chicken or Egg" -ish

Are bad sleeping habits causing mental illness or does mental illness lead to
bad sleeping habits. It seems to me the reality is that they are two
conditions that exist because of each other.

In other words, if you can't sleep you probably already are a little mad.

------
hunterjrj
Short answer: Yes.

------
Allocator2008
Who needs sleep when there is caffeine pills to take instead? :-)

